# arimidex pct will it kill sex drive further?



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Last jab was 2 weeks ago used long test and tri tren!! just started taking hcg guna do 500iu ED for 3 weeks, now my sex drive has just started to die.

I have arimidex here tamoxifen and clomid, Would would happen if i started adex today 1mg every 3 days? would this kill sex drive even further as ive got a date 2mow  blue pill?

anyway ive got everything else under control just never used adex before and i have a very very sensitive sex drive!! most of my water retention has gone already so maybe aromatase is low already?

bit stuck!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

come one!!!!! free adex for any informative posts


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I guess a few more details on your course would help but as far as I can see:

HCG is low dosed--> I would bump it to 2500 UI EOD ( see the sticky post about PCT)

Clomid and Tamoxifen should be started too right away.

I would not start adex at the moment as the three meds above should take care of everything.

Libido and erection are a delicate topic: a blu pills ( never took them though) without libido should not get you an erection as the main stimilus remains the libido and so the brain.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, Kamagra with zero sex drive still equals no boner  I know this cos I had massive Tren shutdown for about 4-6 weeks last year...

I'm banging everything in sight at the moment but only told the favorite I'm on gear so she isn't freaked out when I can't get hard in 5 weeks time  since I'm currently on a 12 week Tren cycle.

Fingers crossed the 45 day PCT of Clomid, Nolva and 15,000ui of HCG will get me back to normal real quick.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Armidex actually effectively increases testosterone in males with low natty free test whilst keeping estrogen at bay! Ausbuilt posted a study about it somewhere if u can find it.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rav212 said:


> Armidex actually effectively increases testosterone in males with low natty free test whilst keeping estrogen at bay! Ausbuilt posted a study about it somewhere if u can find it.


arimidex is excellent during PCT:

http://www.medibolics.com/ArimidexBoostsTestosterone.htm

As for your HCG program. Not enough. Go look at the stickies to see what a real PCT program with HCG uses..

I find clomid and arimidex ample.

Clomid should be used 50mg EOD through your cycle anyway to minimise shut down.

Why clomid works:

http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/

and:

http://www.medibolics.com/Clomid.htm

If it was me:

week 1: 100mg Clomid/day and 1mg arimidex/Day

week 2: 50mg clomid/Day and 1mg arimidex/Day

week 3: 50m clomid EOD, and 1mg Arimdex EOD

week 4: 20mg nolva/ED.

As I said, if you want to use HCG, look at the stickies section for the PoWeR PCT program. Its good too.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aus, why the random week of nolva at the end?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

with 50mg clomid through cycle help sex drive also?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Aus, why the random week of nolva at the end?


arimidex suppresses oestrogen production. With test back up, and no suppression of oestrogen you could get a bit of gyno.. the nolva keeps gyno away while your oestrogen stabilises


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> with 50mg clomid through cycle help sex drive also?


yes, indirectly, as you're keeping your own test levels higher than they would be otherwise..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cool so im adding prov and clomid to my list lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> cool so im adding prov and clomid to my list lol


proviron just means your PCT is not right... should be no need for it.. using it will also delay recovery, for the same reason clomid helps recovery- it fools the body into thinking test is high (5% of all test converts to DHT- so if your body sees 25mg of proviron, essentially synthetic DHT, it thinks your body has 500mg of test.. 10x the normal weekly amount..)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> proviron just means your PCT is not right... should be no need for it.. using it will also delay recovery, for the same reason clomid helps recovery- it fools the body into thinking test is high (5% of all test converts to DHT- so if your body sees 25mg of proviron, essentially synthetic DHT, it thinks your body has 500mg of test.. 10x the normal weekly amount..)


sorry i ment throught my cycle, i got the prov info from your post on another threaed when using test+deca and there dht/dhn conversions  im just stressing about loosing my libido cause im using deca lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> arimidex is excellent during PCT:
> 
> http://www.medibolics.com/ArimidexBoostsTestosterone.htm
> 
> ...


Is that the PCT you use for your cycles mate? Regardless of what compounds used


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

buddha said:


> Well I guess a few more details on your course would help but as far as I can see:
> 
> HCG is low dosed--> I would bump it to 2500 UI EOD ( see the sticky post about PCT)
> 
> ...


started right away? thought you had to wait till all of the gear is out of the system half life of test e is 2weeks so another 2 weeks till pct no?

everyone has different opinions on pct it drives me insane grrrr.


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> started right away? thought you had to wait till all of the gear is out of the system half life of test e is 2weeks so another 2 weeks till pct no?
> 
> everyone has different opinions on pct it drives me insane grrrr.


ideally PCT should start when your test level are around natty level. I am not an expert in terms of half life but, as far as I know, if last jabs has been Test E after 2 weeks your levels of T should be around the natural one so it is better to start now with PCT ( all the meds) to avoid hormonal fluctuations with all the consequences we know.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

buddha said:


> ideally PCT should start when your test level are around natty level. I am not an expert in terms of half life but, as far as I know, if last jabs has been Test E after 2 weeks your levels of T should be around the natural one so it is better to start now with PCT ( all the meds) to avoid hormonal fluctuations with all the consequences we know.


Sweet I have started today!! im thinking of saving the adex for during my next cycle and just running nolva, clomid and of course hcg for pct. i also use an SSRI: citalopram 2 weeks before my last jab REALLY helps with mood anxiety and depression when coming off!


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

Well Low T induced depression is not related to what an ssri can do for you:I am on an ssri and have low t not aas induced and still have some mood swing depending from low t.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

j1mmytt said:


> Sweet I have started today!! im thinking of saving the adex for during my next cycle and just running nolva, clomid and of course hcg for pct. i also use an SSRI: citalopram 2 weeks before my last jab REALLY helps with mood anxiety and depression when coming off!


Whats this citalmopram 2 mate?


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

buddha said:


> Well Low T induced depression is not related to what an ssri can do for you:I am on an ssri and have low t not aas induced and still have some mood swing depending from low t.


i suffer from depression anyway and low T makes it much worse trust me. Low test induces anxiety paranoia emtional instability. citalopram helps it really does i feel much better at the mo than i actually did during cycle!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Is that the PCT you use for your cycles mate? Regardless of what compounds used


pretty damn close. I've never needed more than that; if you do 50mg clomid EOD through cycle with arimidex also at 1mg EOD, your PCT is even easier.



j1mmytt said:


> started right away? thought you had to wait till all of the gear is out of the system half life of test e is 2weeks so another 2 weeks till pct no?
> 
> everyone has different opinions on pct it drives me insane grrrr.


So your cycle suppresses your test but you function ok because of your cycle.. then you wait 2 weeks so you have no AAS, AND your TEST is suppressed before starting PCT..so effectively you're waiting to start PCT when you're overall below a normal man as far as androgen levels go.. brilliant approach! LOL

How about starting PCT 5-7 days after your last shot so your own T levels rise as your AAS declines...


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> pretty damn close. I've never needed more than that; if you do 50mg clomid EOD through cycle with arimidex also at 1mg EOD, your PCT is even easier.
> 
> So your cycle suppresses your test but you function ok because of your cycle.. then you wait 2 weeks so you have no AAS, AND your TEST is suppressed before starting PCT..so effectively you're waiting to start PCT when you're overall below a normal man as far as androgen levels go.. brilliant approach! LOL
> 
> How about starting PCT 5-7 days after your last shot so your own T levels rise as your AAS declines...


ah now you put it that way. i get it. well i have started today. Now begins the journey! so whats to stop us starting pct the day of our last shot?


----------



## threadows (Feb 15, 2012)

Aus sorry to jump in convo, am starting a test 400 cycle for 3 months starting next month. So far we have planned to run hcg @ 1000iu ew throughout cycle, nolva at 20/20/10/10 and comid at 100/50/25/25 for pct does this sound ok ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

threadows said:


> Aus sorry to jump in convo, am starting a test 400 cycle for 3 months starting next month. So far we have planned to run hcg @ 1000iu ew throughout cycle, nolva at 20/20/10/10 and comid at 100/50/25/25 for pct does this sound ok ?


better than nothing, but not ideal


----------

